# 그때



## AccioJo

Can somebody explain to me if 그때 has both of the meanings of "then"?Example:

Then we went to a restaurant. (In the past)

Then ,are we not going to a restaurant? (In the present)


Thank you! ))


----------



## Warp3

그때's meaning only applies to the former sentence of your two examples.  A more literal translation would be "(at) that time" (그 = that; 때 = time).  It would also work for sentences such as "I loved her back then."

The meaning of "then" in the second sentence would map closer to something like 그럼 instead (though some other words could fit there as well).


----------



## AccioJo

Thank you!! ))


----------

